# When a square is not square...



## Dusty56

I've had one of these for years and it is perfectly square.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I wuold have complained to the store and let them changed to a new one 
anyway thanks for the rewiew John

Dennis


----------



## Rick1911

I think this applies to what you're saying.
According to what I've read, including this from the following linked page:

Like all antique and modern squares made to this design, the 90° accuracy
is set for this inside angle only.

http://www2.woodcraft.com/PDF/77A33.pdf


----------



## nwbusa

Interesting, but in the case of my square the top edge of the blade was tapered at the end (i.e. not flat) which Is clearly a defect.


----------



## Surfside

Nice review! Just learned the lesson.


----------



## rwyoung

Traditional try squares meant for use in woodworking are only supposed to have the inside edge of the arm (the wood and brass bit in your square) at right angles to the outside edge of the beam. Anything else is gravy but typically, the beam has parallel edges so the angle will be 90 from the inside edge of the arm to either edge of the beam.

So, the one you had did not have parallel edges to the beam through its entire length? I've seen ones that were manufactured that way but it was very, very obvious that the edges were not parallel nor were they meant to be at the time of manufacture. It was intended to be a visual reminder as to which two edges to use on the square.

If you want square to all edges, use a machinist's square.


----------



## nwbusa

I really wish now I had taken a picture. The edges of the blade were parallel until the last 1" or so, farthest from the arm. At that point, the top edge tapered toward the bottom edge by about .010" at the tip. Basically, the top edge was not true along its entire length. I don't think it was intentionally manufactured that way.


----------



## MarkDavisson

Mine's good.


----------



## Ken90712

Good to hear you fixed this. Good info from woodcraft on this Rick1911, never knew this.


----------



## Straightbowed

I dont use a square so I just look at my ventures and make them pleasing to the eye


----------



## gko

I have the same square and did find that the inside edge was square and the outside edge was off by a small but noticeable amount. Checked it by the old flipping on a board with a flat edge method which doubles the error. Inside was excellent while the outside split by a small but noticeable amount. I only use the inside square but use the outside if it's less than an inch.


----------

